# Psalm 1



## jw (Aug 30, 2005)

Psalm 1

Perhaps this psalm was added by Ezra, or whoever else was the collector of the others into one book. We have represented to us in it, (1.) The character of the godly; how holy they are, abstaining from every temptation to, or appearance of evil; and with pleasure meditating on, and endeavouring to fulfil the whole law of God, ver. 1-2; and how happy, planted in the nearest fellowship with Jesus, the River of Life, they prosper in their lawful attempts: They never fall from their grace or profession; and they shall stand with approbation at the judgment-seat of God, ver. 3. (2.) The sinfulness and misery of the wicked: How different from, and contrary to the godly in their inclinations, companions, exercises, and ends! How light and unsubstantial, as chaff, and ready to be hurled by the storms of infinite wrath, into the depths of hell, as cast and condemned in the righteous judgment of God! ver. 4-5. (3.) The great reason of the happiness of saints, and of the misery of sinners: The Lord loveth the righteous, and observes and approves of their inclinations and behaviour; but, as an enemy, he brings destructive vengeance upon the wicked, ver. 6. 

While I sing these important lines, let my soul lift up her eyes to that great pattern of perfection, Jesus, the man of God's right hand, who was holy, harmless, undefiled, and separate from sinners; and who fulfilled all righteousness, magnified the law, and made it honourable for men Â­ for me. United to his person, clothed with his righteousness, and all inflamed and animated with his redeeming love shed abroad in my heart, let me examine myself as in his sight; let me walk in him as my way, and follow him as my pattern and guide: Let me with solemn awe look to, and prepare for his last, his eternal judgment! 

1 That man hath perfect blessedness,
who walketh not astray
In counsel of ungodly men,
nor stands in sinners' way,
Nor sitteth in the scorner's chair:
2 But placeth his delight
Upon God's law, and meditates
on his law day and night.
3 He shall be like a tree that grows
near planted by a river,
Which in his season yields his fruit,
and his leaf fadeth never:
And all he doth shall prosper well
4 The wicked are not so;
But like they are unto the chaff,
which wind drives to and fro.
5 In judgment therefore shall not stand
such as ungodly are;
Nor in th' assembly of the just
shall wicked men appear.
6 For why? the way of godly men
unto the Lord is known:
Whereas the way of wicked men
shall quite be overthrown.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 30, 2005)

*...*

Verse 3 hits through for me.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 30, 2005)

Verse two had been me ever since I left the theological vaccum that was my old church.




This chapter of Psalms is special to me because it is the first chapter of scripture I ever memorized. I memorized it when I was 13. 

[Edited on 8-31-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2005)

This was the first psalm I learned to sing and it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 30, 2005)

I really like the word-picture contrast used in verses 3 and 4 - a strong, vibrant tree vs the unstable chaff.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 30, 2005)

Jesus Christ, the perfect Blessed Man of Psalm 1


----------



## Tirian (Aug 31, 2005)

I like verse 3 also. The tree hasn't just grown there by the side of the river, and it seems to me that the tree is not just randomly planted either - rather it's purposefully planted. It's planted there specifically & deliberately so that it can draw on the nourishment of the river. So is the man who delights in God's word. God's word is an inexhaustable supply to us.

Matt


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 20, 2006)

Psalm 1:1-6

Tune: St. Peter



> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 1 That man hath perfect blessedness,
> who walketh not astray
> ...


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Jesus Christ, the perfect Blessed Man of Psalm 1



 Is not every Psalm Messianic, in a broader sense?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 20, 2006)

Please keep these coming...these are nice to reflect on while I am at work!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> Please keep these coming...these are nice to reflect on while I am at work!



Your kind words of encouragement noted and appreciated, brother. A blessed Sabbath day, and may the Lord equip us to serve him in the 6 days ahead better than we did in the 6 days past. Prayers also for you and your beloved regarding your recent blessing.


----------

